
80000 hours: If you want to help the world tackle Covid-19, what should you do? - casebash
https://80000hours.org/articles/covid-19-what-should-you-do/
======
pnako
You should let people who've trained 10 years and have 20 years of experience
deal with this issue.

Focus on other problems that will become issues in 10 years.

I'm tired of this idea that nerds can jump into any crisis, build some stupid
app and pretend they save the world so they get likes on whatever social
media. People die of tons of diseases all the time. There is slavery in many
countries. There are many regions to de-pollute after intensive industrial
abuse. There is no shortage of issues to work on.

